# Is there a place can built Starfire tank in GVRD? Wanting a 15"x15"x15" cube



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

*Is there a place can built Starfire tank in GVRD? Wanting a 15"x15"x15" cube*

I want a frameless 15 gallon cube (15"x15"x15"), prefer Starfire glass and drilled. I don't think I can find it from our LFS so wondering if anyone know a place I can have it built locally? 

Thanks,

ug.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Ocean Aquatics or jl


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

I was told their prices are pretty high for custom tanks, but I will check them out. Thanks.

ug.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Isn't this one pretty close?

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-40cm-cube-all-starphire-glass-tank-28433/


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Isn't this one pretty close?
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-40cm-cube-all-starphire-glass-tank-28433/


I totally missed this one, thanks for letting me know.

ug.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

No problem, seems to fit the bill!



ug.mac said:


> I totally missed this one, thanks for letting me know.
> 
> ug.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

We have two 40cm and two 45cm starphire glass cube tanks available. Just check in the CanadianAquatics section. Also, for those who are planning on joining the VAHS planted tank contest, you can 5% discount


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Mykiss said:


> We have two 40cm and two 45cm starphire glass cube tanks available. Just check in the CanadianAquatics section. Also, for those who are planning on joining the VAHS planted tank contest, you can 5% discount


Jiang604 has been in contacting with me for the 40cm cube, I will pick it up this weekend. 

ug.


----------

